# Too much leukorrhea? Amniotic fluids leaking?



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

I am sorry this is a pretty embarrassing post but having a bit of a panic about something and hoping you can help. Apologies if TMI   Since the early weeks of this pregnancy I have quite a lot of increased discharge which is also a lot wetter. Occasionally, usually when I am walking around a lot there seems to be loads of it and I need a liner or something to stop it leaking through. I'm now panicking that I am leaking small amounts of amniotic fluid. I am totally paranoid about everything because we lost our baby last year to unknown causes but his fluid levels were v low and I did experience this kind wet discharge then as well. I know what leukorrhea is but is this too much and also it has been yellower in the last couple of weeks. I'd really appreciate advice on this.
Thank you!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It does sound normal, many women go through lots of soaked pads with discharge each day, but I can see you are concerned, so Iwwould get an appointment for your midwife or gp this week, who can arrange for you to go up to the hospital to have a speculum examination to see, 

Let me know how you get on, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin, will do!


----------

